# Mango



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Sounds yummy! You might consider some pectic enzyme to chew up the pulpy mango and help it clear, but you can always add it later if it's needed too.At that alcoholic strength it'll likely take a bit to age out (year at least, perhaps more). Freezing or pulping the mango before adding will release more of its flavor, and plan your volume for some losses racking off the fruit.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I used a case of canned mango with some honey, no good records. AFter primary it is hot on the tongue, nice color, 3-4 G out of 5 obtained. Lots of waste. Needs aging. Not going to have mango nose so might need some fruit dipped when done aging.


----------



## AndrewSchwab (Dec 9, 2005)

The mango went in Sun.. how long should the fruit be left in? It is in a mesh bag so I won't have as much gunk on the bottom.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Long as you like. If it's a lot of mango, you could taste it and remove the bag when the flavor gets to where you want it. But leaving it in does no harm.


----------



## AndrewSchwab (Dec 9, 2005)

Ok I have been walking by this batch of mango mead for 2 months, I couldn't stand it.
Pop the lid and grabbed a little glass, 

YUMMmmm this looks like it really might turn out to be something, only 2 months old now.

Now I just need to stay away from it


----------

